
7 must-read articles for every growth marketer [week of Sep. 19 ‘16] - limorg
https://medium.com/@LimorGH/7-must-read-articles-for-every-growth-marketer-week-of-sep-19-16-96be04498659#.t3rwea53h
======
limorg
a weekly recommended readings on growth, marketing and everything in between.
This week's recommended reading includes growth hacking case-studies, finding
hooks for rarely used products, using marketing chatbots for growth and more.
__Originally posted in my members-only weekly newsletter (learn more
here:[http://limorgoldhaber.co/why-join-the-private-email-
list/](http://limorgoldhaber.co/why-join-the-private-email-list/)) Let me know
which you find most interesting!:)

